# Braided Wool Rug



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I've been slowly gathering material together for months. I know it will take a lot to make a nicely sized one, but I'm planning on constructing a braided wool rug from the wool fabric of upcycled wool pants. I read about this method in one of my homesteading books and thought it was a neat idea. I've been limited in colors to the muted shades folk seem to prefer in their work slacks, but I have to say I've gotten some really nice fabrics to use. I also have a bolt of 100% wool fabric (2 I think actually) that I plan to include in this project. Right now I'm biding my time trying to get everything ready since I want to be able to just go with it once I begin braiding. The bolts I have can be torn/cut into strips and dyed before braiding, which will add some color to an otherwise drab color scheme. I'm excited and can't wait until I have enough wool to get going! I'm sure the folk at the thrift shop are curious as to why I'm always on the lookout for men's slacks! (the bigger, the better)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Post pics as you go--I would love to see your progress. Being wool, I am sure it will last forever. 

I have talked for years about doing rugs, but haven't actually done one yet. I even have my strips folded and pressed, but kept going back and forth about braiding or crocheting. One of these days..........


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

Will there be a pattern with the different colors? I'd like to do something like this but there's only so much time.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Do post pics as you go please. I have an old book about making braided rugs and would love to make one myself. I was thinking that I might have to buy my wool since it's hard to find any wool pants around here.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I've always wanted to make one too. I saw a lady at Billings Farm in VT braiding a wool rug. It was going to be beautiful. Part of the wool fabric was from a wool suit from the 70s, a hideous orange and burgundy plaid! Awful as clothing color but added wonderful color to the rug, which was mostly tan. The colors reminded me of autumn leaves.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Falls-Acre said:


> I've been slowly gathering material together for months. I know it will take a lot to make a nicely sized one, but I'm planning on constructing a braided wool rug from the wool fabric of upcycled wool pants. I read about this method in one of my homesteading books and thought it was a neat idea. I've been limited in colors to the muted shades folk seem to prefer in their work slacks, but I have to say I've gotten some really nice fabrics to use. I also have a bolt of 100% wool fabric (2 I think actually) that I plan to include in this project. Right now I'm biding my time trying to get everything ready since I want to be able to just go with it once I begin braiding. The bolts I have can be torn/cut into strips and dyed before braiding, which will add some color to an otherwise drab color scheme. I'm excited and can't wait until I have enough wool to get going! *I'm sure the folk at the thrift shop are curious as to why I'm always on the lookout for men's slacks! (the bigger, the better)[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That struck me as funny! :hysterical:
> Please post pictures when you get going. I've thought about making a braided rug for years, but got detoured by knitting and quilting.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I would love to see pics too! This is something I have always wanted to try but never ventured.

I had to chuckle at the bigger pants comment too. You should have popped by our thrift store, they had a rather large pair hanging on the wall


----------



## lsarah (Jun 4, 2011)

That sounds like so much fun! I am curious - will you make a loooong braid then sew it together or will it be "woven" as you braid?

~Lori


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Can't wait to see it. I have bags of old clothing, i.e. tshirts, pants, anything I can use for my rugs. I found it easier to use a very large crochet hook and single crochet mine. Rectangle is easier than oval or round and it goes fast. Time is spent connecting the ends together. Good luck.....Janet


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, I was about to post a question as to whether wool from slacks and pants would be suitable for a braided rug, so guess I have my answer  Sue


----------

